# upregulation, downregulation = αυξορρύθμιση, μειορρύθμιση



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Γρήγορος ορισμός από Dorland:
*upregulation* increase in expression of a gene; in the narrowest sense, that in which transcription of a specific mRNA is increased, but also used more broadly to refer to increase in mRNA levels for a particular gene from any cause, such as increased stability of the specific mRNA.

*downregulation* controlled decrease, particularly decrease in expression of a gene in response to cellular or environmental factors, as by a decrease in transcription of the gene or by destabilization of mRNA, or the reduction in responsiveness of a cell to stimulatory factors after a first exposure, as by decrease in the number of receptors expressed on the cell surface.

Και από το λήμμα Downregulation and upregulation της Wikipedia:
*Downregulation* is the process by which a cell decreases the quantity of a cellular component, such as RNA or protein, in response to an external variable. An increase of a cellular component is called *upregulation*.

An example of downregulation is the cellular decrease in the number of receptors to a molecule, such as a hormone or neurotransmitter, which reduces the cell's sensitivity to the molecule. This phenomenon is an example of a locally acting negative feedback mechanism.

An example of upregulation is the increased number of cytochrome P450 enzymes in liver cells when xenobiotic molecules, such as dioxin, are detected, which results in degradation of the molecules.​
Από τα ευρήματα στα λεξικά μου (_αυξορρύθμιση, πλειορρύθμιση, μειορρύθμιση, κατιούσα και ανιούσα ρύθμιση, αυξητική και μειωτική ρύθμιση_), διαλέγω αυτά που φαίνεται και από το διαδίκτυο να έχουν επικρατήσει σαν ακριβέστερα αντίστοιχα.

Βέβαια, υπάρχουν δύο απόψεις για το «ρ»: _αυξορρύθμιση_ και _αυξορύθμιση_, _μειορρύθμιση_ και _μειορύθμιση_. Να σεβαστούμε την άποψη του Dr Moshe (υπέρ των δύο «ρ»); (δείτε εδώ και εδώ). _Αυτορρύθμιση_ ή _αυτορύθμιση_; (Στον διορθωτή μου αρέσει το δεύτερο.) _Βιορρύθμιση_ ή _βιορύθμιση_; Το διαδίκτυο προτιμά την _ωσμωρύθμιση_ (osmoregulation) από την _ωσμωρρύθμιση_, αλλά από τα λιγοστά ευρήματα του διαδικτύου ας μη βγάζουμε και τελεσίδικα συμπεράσματα.

Ευρήματα - παραδείγματα:
αυξο(ρ)ρύθμιση
μειο(ρ)ρύθμιση

Κάποιοι προτείνουν και τους όρους _ευαισθητοποίηση_ και _απευαισθητοποίηση_, π.χ. 
Όταν υφίστανται μακροχρόνια διέγερση, ορισμένοι υποδοχείς εμφανίζουν μειωμένη απόκριση. Το φαινόμενο αυτό έχει αποδοθεί σε μείωση του αριθμού των υποδοχέων ή σε μεταβολές στη δομή του μορίου τους (μειορρύθμιση), ή σε ελλειμματική διεκπεραίωση των ενδοκυτταρικών σημάτων μεταβίβασης (απευαισθητοποίηση). Για παράδειγμα, οι β2-αδρενεργικοί αγωνιστές, που χρησιμοποιούνται ως βρογχοδιασταλτικά φάρμακα, χάνουν με την πάροδο του χρόνου την αποτελεσματικότητά τους. Το αντίθετο φαινόμενο, που ονομάζεται ευαισθητοποίηση ή αυξορρύθμιση, παρατηρείται όταν διακόπτεται απότομα η μακροχρόνια χορήγηση ορισμένων ανταγωνιστών και πιθανότατα οφείλεται σε αυξημένη σύνθεση υποδοχέων.

θετική ρύθμιση = positive regulation
αρνητική ρύθμιση = negative regulation
Οι όροι _θετική ρύθμιση_ και _αρνητική ρύθμιση_ θεωρούνται ενίοτε συνώνυμοι, π.χ.
http://www.ebi.ac.uk/QuickGO/GTerm?id=GO:0008284
positive regulation of cell proliferation
exact > upregulation of cell proliferation
narrow > stimulation of cell proliferation
narrow > activation of cell proliferation

negative regulation of cell proliferation
exact > down-regulation of cell proliferation
narrow > inhibition of cell proliferation

Για την αγγλική ορθογραφία ισχύουν τα γνωστά: έχουμε πια μία λέξη (_upregulation, downregulation_), παλιότερα γράφονταν με ενωτικό (_up-regulation, down-regulation_) και κυκλοφορούν επίσης εκδοχές χωρίς ενωτικό (_up regulation, down regulation_), που είναι και η χειρότερη επιλογή.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το διαδίκτυο προτιμά την _ωσμωρύθμιση_ (osmoregulation) από την _ωσμωρρύθμιση_, αλλά από τα λιγοστά ευρήματα του διαδικτύου ας μη βγάζουμε και τελεσίδικα συμπεράσματα.


Μια και πιάσαμε τις «ρυθμίσεις», ο Dr Moshe θεωρεί μάλλον απίθανο να έχουμε _ωσμωρύθμιση_ ως συμφυρμό των λέξεων _ώσμωση_ και _ρύθμιση_ (η γραφή *_ωσμωρρύθμιση_ θα ήταν λανθασμένη αφού δεν προηγείται βραχύ φωνήεν). Έστω κι αν αρέσει η _ωσμωρύθμιση_ στο διαδίκτυο, η προσφορότερη λύση πρέπει να είναι η _ωσμορρύθμιση_, από τον _ωσμό_. Περισσότερα στο νήμα για την _ώσμωση_.


----------

